# Ever wonder what the Bible says about LE?



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Romans 13:1-4

Let every soul be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and the authorities that exist are appointed by God. Therefore whoever resists the authority resists the ordinance of God, and those who resist will bring judgment on themselves. For rulers are not a terror to good works, but to evil. Do you want to be unafraid of the authority? Do what is good, and you will have praise from the same. 
For he is God's minister to you for good. But if you do evil, be afraid; for he does not bear the sword in vain; for he is God's minister, an avenger to execute wrath on him who practices evil.


----------



## CPDexplorer (Jun 6, 2003)

I like this part: "an avenger to execute wrath on him who practices evil." :twisted:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hmmmm.... Does that mean I can finally smite Worcesters evil doers? It'll keep the recidivism down and I'll only have to strike down newcomers.... I like it... The will of God... Can I use that in Federal Court??


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

ryan933 said:


> Romans 13:1-4
> 
> ... But if you do evil, be afraid; for he does not bear the sword in vain; ...


I always thought my uniform was missing something. Tomorrow I should bring my Dragon headed Katana in. Have it strapped across my back Ninja style. :ninja: :ninja:

...Be afraid, Be very afraid! :twisted:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> "an avenger to execute wrath on him who practices evil.


Maybe we can replace the community policing slogans on our cruisers with above!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jd (Oct 18, 2002)

Does Romans 13:1-4 have a statutory right of arrest, or is it a summons?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

jd said:


> Does Romans 13:1-4 have a statutory right of arrest, or is it a summons?


Well since it pre-dates old English common law,

I'd say it's arrestable by sheriffs only
:L:

and probably constables too!
:lol:

and centurions
:wl:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Careful what you say about Centurions! You'll have a whole thread of rumors started about a new MSC (Mass State Centurions Class) starting in September 2004, funded in Romney's new budget :wink: .


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PearlOnyx said:


> Careful what you say about Centurions! You'll have a whole thread of rumors started about a new MSC (Mass State Centurions Class) starting in September 2004, funded in Romney's new budget :wink: .


Praetorians to arms!!!!!

Hail Mittus Caesar Romneius! "et tu Flynn?"
:wink:


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

*the bible*

Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God : Matthew 5:9


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

*LE / Bible*

How about what the Courts say about the Bible: (a few of my favorites)

re unprovoked headlong flight from the police....

...."Scalia doubted that the concession was necessary. He wrote (499 U.S. at 623 n. 1, 111 S.Ct. at 1549 n. 1): "That it would be unreasonable to stop, for brief inquiry, young men who scatter in panic upon the mere sighting of the police is not self-evident, and arguably contradicts proverbial common sense. *See Proverbs 28:1 ('The wicked flee when no man pursueth').*" 
Comm. v. Harkness 35 Mass. App. Ct. 626, 630 (1997)

*'The wicked flee, even when no man pursueth; but the righteous are bold as a lion.' *

"The sly see trouble coming and lie low, the simple walk into it and pay the penalty." (USSC case) I think IL. v. Wardlow or FL v. Royer

"A citizen is not required to sit absolutely motionless in a stopped vehicle. Not every turn of the head is a furtive gesture causing a defendant *a fate equivalent to that of Lot's wife. * As punishment for disobeying the command not to look back, Lot's wife was turned into a pillar of salt. Genesis 19:17-26.

Comm. v. Hooker, 52 Mass. App. Ct. 683, 687 (2001) Written by Justice Grasso - a very eloquent writer.

Not exactly biblical but... re: Peeping Tom - Comm. v. Lepore

The term is an allusion to the Peeping Tom of Coventry, who popped out his head as the naked Lady Godiva passed, and was struck blind for it. Oxford English Dictionary 2113 (Compact ed. 1971). American Heritage Dictionary 1335 (3d ed. 1992).


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

2 Thessalonians, 2, 3: Don't let anyone decieve you in any way, for that day will not come until the rebellion occurs and the man of lawlessness is revealed, the man doomed to destruction. 4: He opposes and exalts himself over everything that is called GOD or is worshipped, and even sets himself up in GOD's temple, proclaiming himself to be GOD. 


Can you say democrat? I knew you could...


----------

